# Pros and cons of living in Mexico



## sunnyinvallarta

May sound like a general weird question, but in looking at different areas to live in Mexico, I would like to know people's opinions about where they live and pros and cons to each place. 

If you wish to contact me through a personal email, that is fine.

Just getting ideas from the peeps that have been there, done that!!!


----------



## sparks

Weather, elevation, size of town, closeness to amenities of various kinds are the first considerations. Then there's always the - _I just like it_


----------



## Longford

sunnyinvallarta said:


> May sound like a general weird question, but in looking at different areas to live in Mexico, I would like to know people's opinions about where they live and pros and cons to each place.
> 
> If you wish to contact me through a personal email, that is fine.
> 
> Just getting ideas from the peeps that have been there, done that!!!


I don't think people should respond via PMs, because this is a forum for the exchange of information which can be beneficial to the community at large. 

I lived for 6 years in Mexico City ... and it was both a love and didn't-always-love experience. Living in any nation's capital is an energy-charged experience. The center of power brings with it so many things, good and bad. I both liked and disliked the congestion. People were both fantastic and awful. One colonia could be a nice place to live while another section was dangerous to walk through. The city has anything and everything someone would want ... at just about any hour of the day/night. The principal challenge was adjusting to the change in culture from the USA, the language diference, insecurity issues from time to time. But over time I adjusted and learned how to live and 'survive' in that beehive. It's not an environment which all will be comfortable. You have to be an urban person, appreciate living amongst 8.5 million other people. No, it's not like living in Kansas! I return to the D.F. a couple to several times yearly and I still consider it a 'second home' for me.

I spent almost a year in San Miguel de Allende and I can't say enough good things about that period or about the many trips which have followed during the past 20 years. I could easily be happy living there. We often see exaggerations made as to the number of expats there and those exaggerations can have a damper effect on people considering it as a retirement/living location. It's easy to live apart from the expat community there, but the expat community adds an additional layer of richness to the cultured/educated local Mexican population already there and those who have second homes there. SMA is well-situated to take advantage of not just the Central Highlands region but it's not a difficult trip to the Pacific Ocean or Mexico City.

Acapulco is someplace I haven't lived but I've spent so much time there during the past 31 years I think I could wander about with my eyes closed and not get lost! Coastal living is much different than vacation-visiting, though, and I don't think the climate in Acapulco is one which all that many expats would endure year-round. It can be inexpensive to live there and there is a wide-range of housing stock in all price ranges. The views of the bay are amongst the most stunning in the World, IMO. I visit Rio and I describe what's there as hands-down the best waterfront views. I've rarely stayed in a hotel in Acapulco. I usually rent a house or apartment so the living experience has been different. More residential. Guerrero is a 'wild west' sort of environment, though, and personal safety and security are important considerations there. Though I often thought about retiring to Acapulco, and I have friends who did that (and then moved away because of climate), I don't think I would/will do that i nthe future.

Anyhow, maybe some of what I've written will stimulate the discussion.


----------



## lagoloo

Once my husband and I started considering Mexico as a permanent destination, we found some great references in our local library. One that sticks in my mind as especially good was by Don Adams, in which he covered the important topics like year around climate in different places. That can be a deal killer, since it's something you live with 24/7/365. After we eliminated intolerable (for us) climate conditions, we considered other factors. I'd recommend starting at that point. Moving from one place to another until you find a comfortable setting is a real PITA for most people.

Much of the information in his book is obsolete......like the need to bring anything with an electrical cord on it......but that was before Costco and it's ilk were common in Mexico. The climate issue, however, isn't subject to changes in shopping options.

Next, people should consider their ages, physical condition and need or lack of, for medical care.
"What are you going to do if you get sick?" is a very important matter which I've seen expats totally ignore........until it happens.

After that, a big factor is how much contact you need with family. Another potential deal killer.

Personally, I like the highlands, and have managed to get the family to visit us. Much easier and more fun for them, too.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta

Longford - as for living in Mexico City, if I were to stay there for a couple of days, which Colonia would be a good and safe one to stay in?


----------



## GARYJ65

sunnyinvallarta said:


> Longford - as for living in Mexico City, if I were to stay there for a couple of days, which Colonia would be a good and safe one to stay in?


Coyoacán
Del Valle
Pedregal
San Angel
Polanco


----------



## sparks

I guess Don Adams should know about climate. I spent a day with him when he had a beach house in Cuyutlan, Colima. Helped him review a few chapter of that book. I think he spent more time up in the Lake Chapala area


----------



## sunnyinvallarta

I have heard so much about SMA over the last few years, it is one of my major destinations for the 3 week trip. But most people that post say that they lived there, but moved. Not sure why. I would like to hear about what draws people to a place, why they stay, why they leave. 

I LOVE Puerto Vallarta. I never visit the northern area where it is all Hotels and touristy crap. Not my style. Love the Los Muertos area, Old Town. Usually would just hang out in the neighborhoods there unless visiting friends in other Colonias. But I cannot give my pros and cons as I have not LIVED there. 

So other parts of the country, lets hear it!

(Lagoloo) - As for the "highlands", of where do you speak?


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Coyoacán
> Del Valle
> Pedregal
> San Angel
> Polanco


Also my neighborhood, colonia Cuauhtémoc. Roma Norte and Sur are nice as is Condesa. Pedregal, San Angel and Polanco are pretty pricey, and Condesa can be too.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta

*Rentals in Mexico*

Have you all heard about airbnb much down there? I have rented through the site in other places but not Mexico. Was looking and there are many for rent all over the country. 

Pricey is not for me, not for a vacation. But good to know about the neighborhoods to stay in!

Another post I will most likely start next summer is about rentals in different areas. If people know a good and inexpensive place to stay for a few days here and there, or if people rent out a room or have an extra room for guests! If anyone wants to comment now, that is open, thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde

Sunny, if you find a place to stay in Mexico City, feel free to send me a PM to ask my opinion of the area it's located in.


----------

